# Home subwoofer project, need input on 10" driver



## adamand (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I was given an amplifier out of one of these subwoofers: sumiko stadium iii - Google Search

And would like to build a home sub. I have the tools/and skills to build the enclosure, but its the sub itself i need input on.

The goal is to build a down firing box, mainly for music but it also has to play well for movies. The box can be up to 2 cubic feet or so, one or two 10" with a final impedance of 4 ohms. The sub(s) would have to be relatively efficient.

The amp is "only" 200 watts, but I have a feeling that it'll be pretty dynamic. 

I have a pair of kicker solobaric 12" subs (the old ones) that I was considering using but they are single 4 ohm each. I'd be interested in trading them for a pair of 10's if they fit the design. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 9, 2006)

Does that amp have any built in EQ or subsonic filter?

If you can go with two cubic feet, why not a single 12? And why are you limiting yourself to 2 cubic feet? What are your goals for this sub? What will you be listening to?


----------



## adamand (Apr 19, 2009)

All good questions 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Does that amp have any built in EQ or subsonic filter?*

EQ sort of. The knobs on the amp allow for adjusting the low pass filter, I believe it also has an EQ of sorts. I don't think it has a subsonic filter. The original subwoofer from REL had a 10" Volt driver in it (retail back then of $3000). I can take a pic of the amp itself a little later.


*If you can go with two cubic feet, why not a single 12?*

Its the size of the box from the front of the wall out into the livingroom that has me limiting it to a 10" or pair of 10's. It might sound silly, but in a house of 950sf, 12" (approx with cabinet material) is better than 14" (approx.) The width is ok - plus I need to account for the amp as it is fairly wide. Aaaaaaand there's always the WAF. 


I guess I'd like it to _look_ like the REL when done.


*And why are you limiting yourself to 2 cubic feet?  *

That's about as big as I can get away with in that corner of the room. Keep in mind that's an "ish" measurement, it can be 2.5 (but 3 cf is getting to be a little too big).

*
What are your goals for this sub? What will you be listening to?  *

I listening to anything from pop to classical, and movies every Friday night. I have 3 TB of lossless music to go through, so there's a little of everything 

Overall I guess I'm looking for sound quality over output... Here's the original subwoofer (the previous link was just a search... oops): http://www.sumikoaudio.net/rel/prod_stadium.htm


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Sonotube?
could run 2 8 ohm drivers.

For music it's going to be pretty easy. Simple sealed pretty much any decent throw sub or subs.

To get HT usage, you want to get to at least 20 hertz. Multiple drivers provide less distortion. Unfortunately, 2 cubic feet even 3 is not a ton of space when dealing with subs on low power. Low power and tuning means big enclosure usually. Upside is port area is small.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think a single 12 in a low qtc sealed box would be plenty.

My goals were the same as yours when I built my recent setup. I have a single 10, sealed with a qtc of about .57 and its perfect for music and movies. With room gain I have a house curve with extension to around 22hz.


----------

